# Hymer



## 93171 (May 1, 2005)

Thanks for all feedback.
Am going for a Hymer C594, LHD....have been searching for a while now and havent managed to find one in the UK with reasonably low mileage. If anyone hears/sees of one..would they pleaseeeeeeeeeee let me know.
Many thanks


----------



## Sundial (May 11, 2005)

*hymer*

Not sure if this one is of any interest - it's on Ebay at the moment

260160965209

Sundial


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Hmm - seems fairly genuine. It doesn't ring the usual alarm bells - a reasonable price for the van, and he's a regular vehicle trader, under the name Parkgate Motor Vehicles.

Might be worth a look if you can get to him.

Gerald


----------



## takeaflight (May 9, 2005)

Hi speek to Paul or lee at edgehill you may not always like what they say (they tell you as it is, no bull) but they are honest and will look after you.

http://www.edgehillmotorhomes.co.uk/


----------

